# Margam railway sidings & building



## morrti (May 24, 2016)

Hi,

A few shots taken yesterday and from a few weeks ago. Old railway sidings Margam/Port Talbot. 
Not too sure if the building is linked to these but it's in the same area so I thought I'd include it.

Also playing with a new camera so apologies if I've over indulged. 

Thanx,
Tim



DSC01680-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC01687-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC09959-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC01701-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00001-Edit-2 by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00138-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00099-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00115-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00105-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00155-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr



DSC00151-Edit by Tim Morris, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

You've got some great colours here.Nice shots thanks forsharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

Nicely photographed especially pictures 5 and 6, good angles.


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

Yup loved that. Can't beat a bit of railbex


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2016)

Excellent set of shots 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2016)

I'd a put the first pic last, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## TheLonelyDoctor (Jun 1, 2016)

Great set of images. Looks like a cool place.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 1, 2016)

smiler said:


> I'd a put the first pic last, Nicely Done, Thanks



Very nice set from this place. If I was editing these images for a book (which I have done in the past), I would just reverse the whole sequence - that image of torn up track work tells you what this piece is about in a very telling image. But then the author of a report can do what ever they like with their hard work and research.

As there is no exterior shot of the building, not sure if this is the old office/ablutions block. As many of these siding offices/amenity blocks built post Nationalisation were to a standard design, the passage of nearly 50 years tends to blur the identification of individual locations. Also, visitors tended to use the staff 'bog' and not the train crew facilities.


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

What a fantasic set but picture 5 was simply awesome - really great work.


----------



## morrti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestions, I put a few books together for a derelict project/portfolio I'm doing. As you know books are a great way to show off your images. I did take some out side images but I wasn't impressed with them to post. It did look like a mix of admin and others areas, and a loo.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice one! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dirge (Jul 16, 2016)

Visited here today, really enjoyed. We took a few too many wrong turns and walked a lot more than we probably should have, but great explore!


----------

